# Console capability



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2011)

I've built an script which formats text into ANSI foreground and background colors and adds effects.
In my default cons25 only bold/intense effect works, while underlined and blink/flashing text doesn't work.

In xterm everything works.

How do I make cons25 also display underlined and blink/flashing text correctly, without it's _"substitutions"_?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2011)

With which one, should I replace *cons25* in /etc/ttys, so underlined and blinking/flashing text, would be displayed correctly?
I would like it, to work in a single user mode too.

Also, as I have rxvt unicode installed I've added /etc/ttys into

```
ttyv0   "/usr/local/bin/urxvt -display :0"      urxvt-unicode   on window="/usr/local/bin/X :0"
```
But it didn't work, as I got error:

```
init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv0, sleeping 30 secs
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

You can't use an X application in /etc/ttys.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2011)

From

```
man 5 ttys
```



> ```
> # terminal emulate/window system
> ttyv0   "/usr/local/bin/xterm -display :0"      xterm   on window="/usr/local/bin/X :0"
> ```


I've just tried same with urxvt.

Let's say I just want to replace *cons25* with one that will enable ANSI colors and underlined and blinking/flashing text.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> From
> 
> ```
> man 5 ttys
> ...


I'd have to dig into this, never seen it used before.



> Let's say I just want to replace *cons25* with one that will enable ANSI colors and underlined and blinking/flashing text.


Have a look at the screen(4) man page. As far as I understood it it needs hardware support for blink and underline.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ... As far as I understood it it needs *hardware support for blink and underline.*


LOL! I've pissed my pants ... :e
Welcome to 2011!


I would rather say, we need to make emulator *see* available hardware ...


----------

